# Outlook 2003/2007 Opening eml files



## Kenzii (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

We are trial testing some software that saves to a network share from a inbox. The software doesnt save as a .msg file so instead I am saving a .eml file.

I have been speaking to their support and they are able to open the eml files in both outlook 2003/2007. But when I am trying - I get error messages.

I have seen screenshots provided by support that shows that the emails are opening for them, But when i open in 2003 the eml file appears as a attachment in a new composed email. (ready for sending)

and when I open in outlook 2007 I recieve one of 2 errors: When trying to open from a attachment on a email i recieve a prompt saying no previewers installed and then a link that leads to addons for 2007 but not any to do with .eml files.

If I open from desktop I recieve a error message saying: command line argument is not valid. verify the switch you are using

I am completely stumped - and have been stuck on this for around a month now constantly talking with their support trying to find a fix.

Please help


----------



## Kenzii (Nov 4, 2008)

forgot to mention I have already applied the hotfix for 2007 suggested by microsoft.


----------

